

OpenStack releases Grizzly - wagtail
https://community.csc.com/community/cio-engage/blog/2013/04/04/theres-a-new-bear-in-the-clouds-openstack-releases-grizzly

======
viraptor
Official release blog entry: <http://www.openstack.org/blog/2013/04/openstack-
grizzly/>

